# Paint equivalent



## elp (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey,

Im looking for a microsoft paint equivalent for os x. Often, I need to do some light graphical editing and I really miss a good freeware program for OSX to accomplish this. My questions is, does anyone know of a light-weight graphical editor for osx??


----------



## bobw (Nov 22, 2005)

Take a look at Graphic Converter


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 22, 2005)

And if you feel like doing spome more detailed manipulation with your images, there's also Gimp.app (http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/).

This runs on X11, but is an actual .app application so it will run like any other OS X application.  No compilation or Fink needed.


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 22, 2005)

I second that, GIMP is great. To do simple stuff like MS paint it wont take you long to figure it out but there is a ton of powerful features that are there incase you ever want to do more... and it's free.


----------

